# New guy, needs new bumper



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just bought a 2005 BF 750 yesterday and one thing is bugging me. The OEM front bumper is pretty rough and the plastics on it are ALL MESSED UP. So, i've been looking for new bumpers and i see everybody saying moose,warn, or a few others but i can not find a complete REPLACEMENT bumper. 

I want something that does not bolt on the the existing one. if i'm spending the money i would rather not get a new OEM one. But i can't seem to find an aftermarker complete one that will bolt up without the oem.

i don't like a few that i've seen that stick out on the side, and no i don't want to make one. LOL

any help would be greatly appreciated !! thanks in advance ! 

Tim


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are not a lot of them out there... Warn makes one (I _THINK_)

We have a thread about them somewhere.... probably burried deep in the forum... 

Do a search in the kawi section and if you can't find it let me know and I'll see if I can find it... like I said, it's been a while since I've seen it, so it's probabaly way in the back.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

lol i found one, and it's funny because i remember seeing you on there ! but i can't find it now. let me see what i can come up with. (last time i found it it was somehow thru google when i was looking for the bumper)


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

i can't find any thing good. i found a few ppl saying to ask other members but when i go to the members profile it's people that who's last activity was year or 2 ago.

i like the WARN front bumper, but i can't find anywhere to tell me if it replaces the oem or if it bolts onto it.. i'm needing one to replace the whole thing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I searched through all of them as well and as I am starting to remember, there really arent any on the market for some reason. They are all brush guards, or diamond plate covers, etc... not really any direct replacements. 

I think the Warn is about the best bet, unless you have a shop custom build you one... which there are people here who have done that.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just called WARN. their's bolts onto the OEM bumper as well :/


----------

